# Vista detect disc as blank



## bm23

vista detects all my disc as blank. so whenever i click on the disc drive, it would start the burning process. selecting "explore" gives the same result. however, everything is fine in my XP partition. please help.


----------



## Shane

theres a guy with the same problem here and he found a fix you could probably try.



> I managed to fix the problem.
> 
> This is how I did: Appearing that the problem became after the Autorun
> setting was changed, I set it back to 1, where it was 0, in the key:
> HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\System\CurrentCÂ*ontrolSet\Services\CDRom
> Autorun
> 
> I apparently fixed the issue, given that now I can insert CDs and read them,
> witho
> ut being prompted for formating. But the damn desktop.ini still is created
> there. I think that's windows default and static behavior, and we won't be
> able to get rid of it (at least I don't know how, because I already disable
> everything related to thumnails of preferences remembering). But how it's now
> causing any trouble for now, lets leave it there.
> 
> 
> Another thing I saw around was people deleting their devices (cd-rom), and
> leting windows detect and install it again, it managed to solve the issues
> for them.
> 
> But I think that the first workaround will solve you issue in the Win Vista
> Home as well.
> 
> Good luck!



Source:
http://forum.soft32.com/windows/Vista-recognizes-blank-disk-blank-cds-ftopict365571.html


----------



## bm23

thank you. i will try it out.


----------



## bm23

just found the solution. for those who encounter this problem, do this. Go to device manager, find your cd/dvd drive, uninstall the driver. vista will prompt you to restart your com. do that. once you've restarted, vista would automatically detect your disc drive and install the driver.


----------



## mep916

bm23 said:


> just found the solution. for those who encounter this problem, do this. Go to device manager, find your cd/dvd drive, uninstall the driver. vista will prompt you to restart your com. do that. once you've restarted, vista would automatically detect your disc drive and install the driver.



Nice one.


----------

